# WI Cigar Lounge



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

Enjoying a Monte Classic Series No. 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

Wear in God's country would this be? St. Croix Valley here.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kopuffer said:


> Wear in God's country would this be? St. Croix Valley here.


We know it's not Florida.. he had on pants AND SHOES..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> We know it's not Florida.. he had on pants AND SHOES..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He only wore shoes not to show toes... Changed to flip flops right after picture was taken.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> He only wore shoes not to show toes... Changed to flip flops right after picture was taken.


Damn Zig..I Can't get nothin past you.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Damn Zig..I Can't get nothin past you.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

Kopuffer said:


> Wear in God's country would this be? St. Croix Valley here.


Yes sir! St Croix. Cigar Co! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

UBC03 said:


> We know it's not Florida.. he had on pants AND SHOES..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

zcziggy said:


> He only wore shoes not to show toes... Changed to flip flops right after picture was taken.


I have to charge for photos of my toes HA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

UBC03 said:


> Damn Zig..I Can't get nothin past you.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He’s a smarty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch.brian (Jul 29, 2020)

Kopuffer said:


> Wear in God's country would this be? St. Croix Valley here.


Yessir you know it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

